# I'm a makin' some ghostly footprints!



## lilgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello fellow haunters,
This year I want glowing ghostly footprints going down my basement stairs for Halloween. However I think I will try to use invisible UV painted footprints and UV LED lights on a chaser circuit to illuminate them. I hope this works.

If anyone has ever tried this technique I would love to hear whatever bits of wisdom accrued from such endeavor. Any advise would be helpful

Thanks

Sam


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Never tried it but I think it is a great idea. One issue with UV LED lights is that they do emit a visible amount of purple. Get the best ones you can (there are different visible light cut offs for these so get something in the 385nm range) and make sure that they are hidden from direct view. You might put each LED in a tube to both hide it and keep the stray light to a minimum.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

There was some discussion about making ghostly foot prints over on halloweenforum (I think) where they used acrylic cutouts of foot prints and then used LED's to light the edge of the acrylic to make them glow. I don't remember what they used to get the chasing effect so that it looked as if each step was taken individually though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was thinking someone posted that here last year or at least posted a video of it.
Pretty neat effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This might be the thread you're thinking of, FE:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16462&highlight=footprints

It's a pretty cool effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's the original thread on Halloween Forum. There should be several in-progress videos in various places.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77243-ghostly-footprints.html


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm in the beginning stages of putting one of these things together myself. There is a ton of info out there (Thanks to Otaku for most of it). Seems like such a simple idea to be so incredibly complicated. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------

